# 1968 Volvo p1800 conversion possible?



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

There's nothing unique about the design of a P1800 which would make it more difficult than other conversions... or easier. For mechanical features, I suggest looking for 122/Amazon projects; I assume that only the battery placement and packaging would be unique to the P1800.

Since the P1800 has an enthusiast following, be prepared for some non-EV people to be critical of any project which would "ruin" a P1800 by converting it to anything other than nearly stock condition. I don't have an issue with it, but some "purist" might.

I'm just curious: are you thinking of the coupe, or the ES (station wagon / estate / shooting brake)?


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

There is one here on DIY: 1964 Volvo 1800S EV conversion.

And I have seen a 1800E conversion:








Myself I am converting a Volvo Amazon wagon. In terms of engine bay it is quite similar although the hood clearance of the 1800 is much less of course.

Think it all depends on your budget and expectations on power and range etcetera.


----------

